# Apache kann keine Mails Versenden



## aargau (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit Probleme mit meinem Server. Ich kann über PHP keine Mails versenden. Das Problem wird meiner Meinung nach eine Konfiguration von Apache sein. Ich habe XAMPP für Windows Installiert und Marrcury Mail verwende ich nicht. Zum Mails Empfangen nutze ich den Windows Mail Service. Da ich keine Fixe IP habe, diese also alle Monate mal ändert denk ich ein SMTP Server zum Versenden wird nicht möglich sein. Doch ich habe gehört das ich den Server auch so Konfigurieren kann das ich die Mails über ein anderer SMTP Server versenden kann. Wie geht das? Übrigens der SMTP braucht eine Authentifizierung

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere bietet PHP nur unter Windows die Moeglichkeit einen externen Mail-Server zum Versand anzugeben.
Problem duerfte aber sein, dass Du Dich am Server anmelden musst, was glaub ich nicht unterstuetzt wird.

Aber auch mit wechselnder IP kannst Du einen Mail-Server aufsetzen, hast aber schlechte Karten bei Spam-Filtern, da diese Mails von dynamischen IPs grundsaetzlich erstmal misstrauisch gegenueber eingestellt sind.
Erreichbarkeit liesse sich aber ueber einen Anbieter wie DynDNS realisieren, so bist Du unabhaengig von der IP ueber immer den gleichen Hostnamen erreichbar.

Aber zurueck zur Nutzung eines externen Mail-Servers. Falls Du die Moeglichkeit hast den PHP-Code zu aendern, dann wuerde ich an dieser Stelle meine SMTP-Klasse in Betracht ziehen, denn diese unterstuetzt auch die Anmeldung am Mail-Server.


----------

